# Some progress



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

After my last post 'The truth about DP/DR and solution' I didn't make much progress and I didn't woke up again like the last time.

I realized that I woke up because I had a long talk with a good friend of mine and then did a body scan (so first I cleared the chakras by talking and then I let my energy slide from my head to my body).

After this I realized I have to do this on my own. I could talk with this friend at least once a week, but it wouldn't be on my own power and I don't want to need someone to slide into my body.

So today I did another bodyscan meditation (I do this at least once a day). First I focused on my hands, on both hands I pressed my thumbs and middlefinger together. This was doing something amazing, I literally felt the energy jumping from my left hand to my right hand and back for a few minutes while focusing on my left hand and next on my right hand.

Next I put my thumb and pointing finger together on both hands and focussed on it for 5 minutes. Next on both hands my thumb and middlefinger, 5 minutes, thumb+ring finger and thumb+little finger.

A simple thing like this sounds ridiculous to do something. But it did something amazing, it was almost the same as my previous experience. First I felt some energy coming in my legs. After this I felt my energy from my throat coming more and more down slowly. I started to feel my breast and stomach again, and the energy got lower and lower.
Finally I could feel myself breathing again.

But.. then my heart was going extremely fast (like in my first experience), I told myself nothing will happen (my irrational fear of getting a heart attack is my biggest fear). But at some point it just took too long for something too happen and I got worried about my heart. So I stopped.
I will now do more and more things that help me relax (no sugar etc.) so my heart will be slower with experiences like this.

If this happens to you, stay calm, even when your heart is going extremely fast. It will throw you into your body again and you will wake up.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello lostsoul, just read your post and noted you are really on a roadtrip to your inner feelings and you try to solve your problems yourselves. Isn't it a better idea to dare and seek help from others? Speak out your mind to some people and talk exclusively about other things to others. That way you have a social base that understands you when you're feelin' down while having another group that doesnt remind you about your issues. So you can carelessly enjoy life with them. 

Ow and another thingy, some while ago I used to monitor my bloodpressure, bloodsugar, heartrate and mental state etc. It only impared my natural response, so my advice is please focus on other things. Like your sweet lady, company, sports friends etc... Don't worry you are fysically fit


----------

